# Lighting



## mbelfiore (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a 92 Gal corner tank, I have Live rock in there now but plan to add fish and corals .....What type of light should I get and do they make to sit on top of the tank wiith legs


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

the light depends on what you decide to keep. Are you doing hard or soft coral? A mix? What is your budget?


----------



## mbelfiore (Nov 21, 2010)

We will probably have some polyps and some other easy beginner corals to start .....I'm cycling my Live rock right now which came cured from the store right out of a tank.....We have 82 lbs in will probably get at least 20 more. We ar going to have maybe 6 fish with intvertebres, and corals that will all get along.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

It would be kinda hard for any of us to just say go and get this light, because there are so many different types of coral out there. I would suggest you sit down with a piece of paper and go to as many web sites as you can to get a idea of what type of corals you want to keep. One rule of thumb is 5 watts per gal. of water is a good place to start. These days you have so many options LED, T5's, VHO, Medal Halide. My advice when it comes to lighting is get the very best you can afford from the start and don't cut corners on your lighting. One thing you don't want to have to do down the road is upgrade down the line.


----------

